#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Diagnose F32.9 und was sag ich meinem Chef? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo liebe unbekannte Leser/-innen! 
Erst mal das Wichtigste in Kürze: Mein Arzt hat mich krank geschrieben, wegen "depressiver Episode - nicht näher definiert". Und das stimmt nach meiner Einschätzung über mich auch so. 
Allerdings gebe ich nach außen immer ein anderes Bild ab. Z. B. bezeichnet mich eine Freundin immer als "Berufsoptimistin". Das stimmt ja eigentlich auch... 
Aber jetzt bin ich einfach am Ende! Ich hatte solche Punkte schon ein paar Mal: Beim Babywunsch,... ...als das zweite Kind 4 Monate war,... vor 20 Monaten,... vor 3 Monaten und eben jetzt. ...hab mich aber nie krank schreiben lassen 
Also bin ich jetzt zu meinem Hausarzt gegangen. Er hat mich nun erst mal krank geschrieben (1,5 Wochen) bis ich mit dem Psychiater gesprochen habe. Diesen Termin habe ich bei meiner letzten "depressiven Verstimmung" nach Empfehlung meines Hausarztes vereinbart. 
Doch was sage ich meinem Arbeitgeber? Bei uns in der Abteilung arbeitenn viele Psychologen und die Blöse möchte ich mir nicht geben. Natürlich weiß ich, dass ich über die Krankheit im Geschäft nichts sagen muss, aber effektiv ist dieser Zwang immer da... 
So also zu meiner Frage: Welche psychologisch unverfängliche Krankheit kann ich angeben, die evtl. eine längere Krankmeldung rechtfertigt, ohne Verdacht zu erwecken? 
Ich hoffe auf eure Tipps. 
Lieber Gruß 
blubb

----------


## blubb

Hallo Selbstheilung, 
vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Ja, es ist mir wichtig, dass das im Geschäft nicht bekannt wird. Denn egal wie, als Mutter mit 2 Kindern wird man trotz allem Verständnis für Stress u.s.w. in der Hinsicht keine Unterstützung finden und die möchte ich auch nicht. Weil die Arbeit nicht mein eigentliches Problem ist, sondern eher die Termine außerhalb, die Hektik pünktlich die Kinder aus der KiTa zu holen, der Haushalt... und das obwohl mein Mann mich wirklich sehr unterstützt und auch viel im Haushalt macht.. 
Lieber Gruß 
blubb

----------


## Falke

Hallo Blubb, 
also ich finde, die Tatsache, dass du dich so unter Druck setzt deine Fassade aufrecht zu erhalten ist egoistisch deinen eigenen Bedürfnissen gegenüber - so paradox das jetzt auch klingen mag, aber eine unverfängliche Diagnose bei deinem AG abzuliefern finde ich nicht nur schwierig, sondern auch zusätzlich belastend für deine angeschlagene Seele. Meinst du nicht, dass dich dann dein schlechtes Gewissen wegen der Notlüge noch mehr belasten könnte? 
Wenn du schon Psycholgen als Kollegen hast, ist da denn keiner dem du dich anvertrauen kannst. Es ist doch heutezutage kein großes Problem mehr, wenn man mal eine Auszeit wegen Überlastung braucht. Du musst das ja nicht im Detail erörtern, aber wenn du bisher immer einen guten Job gemacht hast und auch sonst alles gut ist im Job, sollte das doch mal vorkommen dürfen. Schwäche zeigen kann Wunder bewirken! Selbst Psychologen haben ihre psychischen Problemchen und müssen auch mit jemanden darüber sprechen. Der Mensch ist nun mal keine Kompensationsmaschine bis ins Unendliche... 
Versuche dich doch von der Blöße zu lösen und stehe auch zu deinen Schwächen, es tut wirklich gut und ist erleichternd, glaube mir! 
Wenn du das aber alles nicht willst oder kannst, dann würde ich mich einfach nur krankmelden und sagen, dass du dazu noch nichts Weiteres sagen kannst. So hast du zumindest nicht gelogen - und so bleibt viel Spielraum für Spekulationen! 
Und dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich mit meinem Mann überlegen,wie die private Situation besser gelöst werden könnte und wir du/ihr euch Hilfe/Unterstützung organisieren könnt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## spokes

wieso willst / musst du die Diagnose dem Arbeitgeber mitteilen? Das geht doch einen nichts an, weswegen man krank ist!! Der darf dich auch nicht zwingen, das zu sagen.

----------


## blubb

Hallo Falke, 
danke für deine tollen Worte. Das tut wirklich gut. Nur leider ist das alles für mich nicht so einfach. Irgendwie scheine ich den Zwang zu haben, perfekt sein zu wollen... und das in jeder Situation (und das ist ja nun mal wirklich utopisch!!!)  
Ich glaube mein Schlüsselerlebnis hierzu hatte ich vor 20 Jahren. Damals habe ich eine Weiterbildung zur Betriebswirtin gemacht. Bei der Abschlussfeier wurde ich geehrt... und als ich zu meiner Mutter sagte, ich hätte mich schon über ein Lob gefreut, antwortete sie: "Wieso, ich wusste doch, dass du es schaffst!" Übrigens meine Abschlussnote war 1,0! Diese Antwort hat mir sehr weh getan... 
Und wahrscheinlich rührt daraus auch mein Perfektionismus - auch bezogen auf meine Krankmeldung... 
Lies doch auch einfach mal meine Antwort an Selbstheilung... 
Lieber Gruß  
blubb

----------


## blubb

Hallo spokes, 
danke erst mal für die Antwort. 
... zwingen natürlich nicht, aber es gehört bei uns eben zum guten Ton... 
Lieber Gruß 
blubb

----------


## blubb

Hallo Selbstheilung, 
ich versuch's mal mit ein paar Erklärungen: 
1. Bei uns  in der Firma gehört es zum "guten" Ton, dass man sagt, warum man krank ist. 
2. Ich muss an mind. 3 Tagen pro Woche mind. 1 Stunde pro Strecke "Reisezeit" einrechnen. 
3. Mein Mann bringt unser Nesthäkchen immer in die KiTa 
4. Ich kenne kaum Eltern aus der KiTa,  
5. Beim Fensterputzen hab ich schon lange aufgegeben 
... jetzt muss ich schnell ins Bett. Den Rest schreibe ich morgen. 
Lieber Gruß 
blubb

----------


## peti57

He hallo ich verstehe dich ,in meiner Arbeit iss es so das wenn ich krank bin schon vor dem anrufen um mich krank zu melden groooße Panik habe,weil seitens meinens Cheff saublöde Kommentare kommen. Bin jetzt gerade krank  und nicht nur ein Schnupfen.Es wurde festgestellt das ich  das Arnold-Chiari-Syndrom habe und Syringomyelie und es muß eine OP gemacht werden,ja und trotzdem hats mir gegraut davor da dann in der Arbeit anzurufen. Iss traurig,aber war!! :Sad: ((
Aber ich wünsche dir das alles so verläuft wie du es dir wünscht!!!!
Und noch ein schönes Wochenende!! Tschüssi Petra http://img1.dreamies.de/img/628/b/p5251dzd0gv.gif

----------


## blubb

Liebe Petra, 
herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Allerdings finde ich , dass du kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben brauchst: Du bist schließlich richtig und wirklich krank!!!  
Es hört sich vielleicht dumm an, aber wenn ich in der Vergangenheit wirklich krank war (darunter fallen alle körperlichen Krankheiten wie Grippe, Magen-Darm...), hatte ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, aber mit den psychischen Geschichten ist das schon etwas anderes. Denn es gibt da ja immer jemanden, dem es noch schlechter geht und der das doch alles packt... Verstehst du, was ich meine? 
Ich drück dir für die OP alle Daumen und würde mich freuen wieder von dir zu hören. 
Herzlicher Gruß 
blubb

----------


## peti57

Hallo liebe blubb,du bist aber genau so krank und so wie du schreibst ,werdest du deine Situation ja auch selbst ab. Finde das nicht so gut denn damit redest du dir ja selbst ein das du versagen würdest und alles was mit der Psyche zu tun hat ,iss wirklich ernst zu nehmen!!! Ausserdem weisst ja nicht wie deine Kollegen reagieren und es iss ja auch völlig egal denn letztendlich hast du von denen ja nichts,oder denkst du es gibt noch Kollegen denen man vertrauen kann?
Das was du zur Zeit durchmachst in Punkto Psyche,damit iss nicht zu spassen das iss wirklich ernsthaft eine Krankheit,rede dir doch nichts ein ,wirst deine Psyche nur noch mehr belasten.
Jetzt schicke ich dir mal was gaaaanz süüßes,passe mal auf,hoffe du kannst es öffnen!!http://img1.dreamies.de/img/628/b/p5251dzd0gv.gif und gleich nochmal um sicher zu gehen http://img1.dreamies.de/img/628/b/p5251dzd0gv.gif
Also mach dich nicht wuschig ,andere können doch denken was sie wollen ,sie müssen ja nicht aushalten was du im Moment durch machst!!!Muß am 8ten noch mal zum Schädel MRT und hab eine Scheiß Angst das die in meinem Kopf noch was anderse sehen.Also dann machsgut ,ich denk an dich bis demnächst wieder! :Smiley: )) Liebe Grüße von Petra

----------


## blubb

Hallo Selbstheilung, 
so jetzt die Fortsetzung endlich von Freitagnacht: 
Also erst noch mal kurz zum familiären Einsatz meines Mannes. Er wirkt wirklich sehr mit und das schon immer:  
- er macht immer das Frühstück 
- wochentags "jagt" er immer die Kinder durchs Bad und frühstückt mit ihnen (da ich da an 3 - 4 Tagen schon aus dem Haus bin) 
- er bügelt seine Sachen und die von unserm Sohn 
- er putzt immer das Bad und saugt die Böden... 
Ich finde das ist wirklich viel. Ich kenne keine andere Familie bei denen beide im Haushalt so viel aufteilen. 
Tja, und jetzt noch zu meinem tollen Erlebnis vom Freitag. Wir waren nachmittags bei unserem Stammoptiker, um uns beide neue Brillen auszusuchen. Ich seh nämlich mit meiner nicht mehr so gut und mein Mann beklagt sich auch dauernd. Nun ja, es kam eine neue Optikerin auf mich zu und die roch nach Bier. Da war bei mir leider der Ofen aus... und ich glaube, die Dame hätte den roten Teppich für mich ausbreiten können und es hätte nichts mehr geändert. Auf jeden Fall war ich so schlecht drauf, dass ich mich gar nicht entscheiden konnte, welches Modell ich nehmen möchte (das fällt mir sonst schon schwer). Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn ich habe dann den Eigentümer gefragt, was er meint. Zuhause dann sagte mein Mann, dass ich der Optikerin ja ganz schön eine vor den Latz geknallt hätte mit meiner Aussage, dass die Zwei (die Optikerin und mein Mann) mir ein bestimmtes Gestell aufgequatscht hätten. Ich versuchte daraufhin ihm meine Gefühle zu erklären und er konnte das gar nicht verstehen. Als ich dann losheulte, weil ich mich mal wieder die Schuldige war, wurde das als nicht kritikfähig tituliert. Na toll! 
Lieber Gruß 
blubb

----------


## Falke

Hallo Blubb, 
ich habe auch dieses Glück zu Hause, das mein Lebensgefährte ebenso mithilft im Haushalt wie Dein Mann und darauf bin ich auch sehr stolz :-) 
Ich habe mir alles von dir durchgelesen und kann dich gut verstehen. Aber es ändert leider an Deiner Situation rein gar nichts. Früher war ich auch jemand, der sich immer angepasst hat und sich selbst als Individium ignoriert hat. Es war viele Jahre ein tolles Gefühl jedermanns Liebling zu sein und zu hören, das viele genauso sein wollten wie ich. Irgendwann hat es bei mir aber "Peng" gemacht und ich habe Panikattacken bekommen, weil ich diesen Perfektionismus nicht mehr kompensieren konnte. In langsamen Schritten habe ich gelernt mit Ablehnung, "Nein" zu sagen, meine eigene Meinung zu haben und zu bilden gelernt. Und es war eine große Überraschung für mich zu sehen, wie die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen war - sehr positiv! Heute kenne ich meine Grenzen und notfalls fordere ich diese ein. Wenn du deine Schwächen anerkennst und damit lebst und diese auch lebst, erkennt dies keiner als deine Schwäche, sondern als ein Teil von dir. 
Das wir Frauen gerne für alles verantwortlich gemacht werden, kenne ich auch zugenüge. Aber ich denke, das ist nachwievor das Problem, dass Männer sich nicht gut reflektieren können und gar nicht merken, dass sie uns häufig auch die Entscheidungen aufbürden, weil sie selber Angst haben falsch zu entscheiden. Häufig nehme ich das gar nicht mehr so ernst und muss darüber schmunzeln, manchmal trifft es mich aber auch noch sehr. Dann hilft nur, das Ganze auf später zu schieben und noch mal drüber zu reden. Grundsätzlich glaube ich aber auch, dass du zur zeit sehr unter Strom stehst und dadurch eine sehr niedrige Reizschwelle hast.  
Mach mal Pause! Was kann dir denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren - das du deinen Job verlierst :Huh?:  Deine Anerkennung :Huh?: ? Ganz ehrlich, ich denke, du bekommst bestimmt Verständnis zurück, wenn du es ganz ehrlich bei der Arbeit ansprichst. Und was meinst du, wie das dann erleichtert :-) Ich habe auch eine Vorgesetzte, die besitzt so viel Empathie, wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen - aber das ist bei ihr wohl angeboren. Sie kann einfach nicht nett reagieren, macht sich aber trotzdem Sorgen und würde mich niemals verlieren wollen. Nur bringt sie das auf ihre ganz eigene Art rüber ;-)))) 
Hab keine Angst :-) 
Und deine Mutter hat es wahrscheinlich auch nie anders erfahren in ihrer Kindheit, sei ihr nicht böse. Und sag es ihr ruhig immer wieder, vielleicht versteht sie es irgendwann doch noch :-) 
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo, 
ich kenen einen Psychiater, der "seinen" Patienten rät:
Wenn sie jemand fragt, dann sagen sie halt sie leiden unter vegetativer Dystonie. 
Ich sehe das allerdings anders. So gehe ich offen mit meinen Problemen um und ernte dafür viel Verständnis! 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Falke

Hallo Herbert :-)   

> Ich sehe das allerdings anders. So gehe ich offen mit meinen Problemen um und ernte dafür viel Verständnis!

 mein Reden ;-))))))) genauso habe ich es auch immer wieder erfahren :-))) 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Ich sehe das allerdings anders. So gehe ich offen mit meinen Problemen um und ernte dafür viel Verständnis!

 bin der gleichen meinung... erstens hat man bei mir in der firma dafür verständnis gezeigt und nimmt auch heute noch rücksicht (man kann ja nicht immer bis über beide ohren grinsen) und zweitens, je mehr menschen darüber sprechen umso akzepztierter ist die depression in der gesellschaft. und immerhin tun wir ja was dafür, das es uns besser geht, oder? 
nur mut... 
lg conny

----------


## Herbert K

Genau.......
Wenn ich sage was ich bin dann kommt meist die Rückmeldung, dass die Leute selbst jemanden kennen, bei dem es auch so ist.
Ein Psychiatrieprofessor sagte mal zu mir: 20% der Deutschen sind so depressiv, dass sie medikametöse Therapie brauchen. Also jeder 5. 
Wir sind eine mächtige Gruppe!!! 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------

